# Slimline Masonic Clips?



## khansen (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of slimlines, but I have a Mason friend who asked me to make some pens out of Acacia wood, and he wants them really thin (like a sprig). He wants to engrave the Masonic symbol onto them, but I'm afraid trying to laser engrave something that small might not work out as well as he hopes, so I am trying to find some slimline clips - so far the only ones I have found are on ebay, and come from Australia or the UK. Once I include shipping, I'm paying over $4 per clip, which seems a little pricey to me. Any other ideas?


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jul 2, 2013)

Try Hutproducts.com. They have a masonic clip for slim line pens. You will need the clip and the round logo to go with it. They call it the traditional clip.
_________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## KenV (Jul 3, 2013)

They should engrave with lasers just fine.  

Please be sure to inform him that if you are not using an acacia from the middle east.   There are a huge number of tree species in the acacia family including Koa and Black Acacia from Australia, but the masonic tradition is linked to the variety coming from the Sinai or similar.   

I find the clips for the slimmies to be "cheesie" and prefer the engraving


----------



## cmccarter (Jul 3, 2013)

*clips*

I use clips from Mason Custom Pen Clip

this are for euro style pens and the acacia I use is from Bible Woods

These are expensive but  are from the middle east where the masonic story relates to.

I sell these for between $35 and $50 depending on the finish.


----------



## fireangels (Jan 11, 2016)

try here Metal and Domed Logo Pen Kit Components
I have ordered these before


----------

